# Refusing to Run on Leash



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

What are the chances a marathon runner would get the only Vizsla in San Diego who doesn't want to run? 

Miles has been doing well running with me the past few months. We try to do as much off leash as we can, but the trails by my house have been cracking down on off leash dogs so we have been having a bit more on leash time than we are used to. Nevertheless, Cardiff by the Sea is a beautiful place to run full of on leash trails, beach, and parks. But Miles has decided that he no longer wants to run. 

Miles has begun pulling on the leash and running behind me. He is unaffected by pace, he does the same thing at a 10 min mile or a 7 min mile. I have tried changing him the Gentle Leader, used treats, tried being extra positive with him with no luck. He ruined another run this morning, and at this point I am getting very frustrated. 

I am interested in suggestions to improve his on leash running. I would love to be able to run every day with him off leash (which by the way he is still excellent at) but it's not always realistic every weekday morning and sometimes when we travel he can only exercise on the leash. We run soft surfaces though. I don't believe he is injured, as he runs like a maniac off leash still. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have started to do Cani X with Mac. 

The kit is expensive but works wonders. You then train them the commands that you would a sled dog. 

http://www.cani-cross.co.uk/


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know if any of these thoughts are the answer, but this is what comes to my mind reading your post.

1. I would check him over very carefully for any areas of pain, especially if he prior to this very much enjoyed the running on lead.

2. It sounds like either:


[li]a) He's starting to find running on lead much more boring than you do, as he doesn't get to explore, sniff stuff, read the newspaper trees and leave his own messages behind for the next dog, etc.[/li]
[li]b) Picking up on your frustration which in turn shuts him down more, which in turn amps up your frustration, which... [/li]

I can equate this somewhat to a roading issue - not all dogs love to road, though they love to free run. When I get a dog in that does not want to road I slow down to their pace (whatever that is) and be patient. When they move, we move. If they don't, we don't. Eventually they get the idea that if anything at all is going to happen, they need to unstick their feet. Likewise, nothing BAD is going to happen period, and especially when they move forward. Inversely, I don't talk and cajole them into moving - it has to come from them, not me and their reward is they get to move, not me telling them their a good boy/girl, etc. 

Of course this will absolutely destroy YOUR run for a while and should just be set up as a training session for the dog - you can run without for a bit, which may just get him going again - seeing you leave with your gear and leaving him behind.

Not sure if that helps or not, but it's all I've got to offer!
Good luck!
Ken
[/list]


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks! Similar advice to what the breeder gave so we will give it a shot. Guess I am back to running alone  I feel a lot safer when he is with me so I hate leaving him.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

lets make it simple - they lead you follow - at some point it comes in balance - then you run as a pair - but never forget the pup sets the pace not you - with water & potty breaks you will never win the race - but you will VVin so much more !


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I run with Sammy... No marathons, though. I let the dog lead and encourage him to keep up in front. Sometimes it's a no go but frustration will yield a dog that doesn't stay ahead. 
No yelling at the dog and absolutely no corrections... Just simple commands, pleasant tone. 
Works for me.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree with Jen's suggestions. Another suggestion is to try using a longer check chord. 

I have a similiar issue with Astro bike running in a harness. He will bike run on a collar, but not his harness. 

I gave in and let him free run with the bike and just pick my places to ride. I'm weak..... I know.......


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally think it's a dominance struggle. Today at lunch he was perfect until he decided he wanted to start darting around behind me on leash. I had him sit and place at my left side where is usually walks and runs, and he threw a big fit and refused to walk. 

Will try some of the suggestions, it's so frustrating! Won't have much time to work on it because he is getting fixed next week and will be out of commission for a week or 2. But maybe the break will be good for him


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

MilesMom said:


> *I personally think it's a dominance struggle.* Today at lunch he was perfect until he decided he wanted to start darting around behind me on leash. I had him sit and place at my left side where is usually walks and runs, and he threw a big fit and refused to walk.
> 
> Will try some of the suggestions, *it's so frustrating!* Won't have much time to work on it because he is getting fixed next week and will be out of commission for a week or 2. But maybe the break will be good for him


No dominance, just stubborn submission... Nothing to do except start again tomorrow and let the dog do as it pleases. As long as it is still in front and running straight, that's all that matters. 
I could not do more than 20 min at the beginning... now I do 45 easy. 
Worked it out so the bungee lead is always tight and the dog feels pressure... I have to thank KEN for clarifying the issue for me a while back. "Harness is for pulling, collar is for control"


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Tried some of the advice, and ended up leaving him in the car and going for a run alone. I'm pretty sure he was awake and looking for me the whole time because when I returned he was standing in the driver's seat looking around. I'm really sad and frustrated that he is doing this. I saw many dogs out running happily with their owners on the beach this morning and it was sad that Miles was alone in the car because he won't run on leash.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilesMom said:


> Tried some of the advice, and ended up leaving him in the car and going for a run alone. I'm pretty sure he was awake and looking for me the whole time because when I returned he was standing in the driver's seat looking around. I'm really sad and frustrated that he is doing this. I saw many dogs out running happily with their owners on the beach this morning and it was sad that Miles was alone in the car because he won't run on leash.


Don't give up. Get a lead with a bungee. And harness. Start by walking and get a command like 'come on' or 'hike' each time you speed up. Check him if he moves left or right which is much easier to do with a bungee lead. Eventually you can teach commands like 'gee' and 'haw' for right and left steering. And steady for slow down. It will take time. My boy isn't great with the right and left steering yet but good on the 'hike and steady commands.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have taken him after your run, and given it a try. He may decide running with you is better than sitting in the car.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have had major progress!!! 

After a week or 2 of frustration we packed up Miles and drove him down to our breeder. She and her husband evaluated him and they have determined that he is very fearful! While she walked him he shied away from cars, a wagon, blowing trees etc. They showed us techniques to establish us as the leader when on leashed walks and runs so he builds confidence in us and begins ignoring the outside world while on leash and just focusing on me. Today I walked him for an hour on a road then tends to terrify him. He resisted for 10-15 min but by the end he was trotting next to me and looking up at me. We tried some short bursts of jogging and he stayed right with me. 

He still has a ways to go but we are thrilled with his quick progress. No off leash runs for awhile until he learns how to run on leash again so we don't encourage his resistance to leashed runs.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Goo news MM. See, this is why I am often asking loads of quest prior to offering answers. We can't see your dog's behaviour. We can only interpret your description, which as shown, can often not show what the issue is.

My Astro while not fearful, is very cautious with new things, people, dogs and places. So I have to take any new situation S L O W. As long as I ease him into it slowly, he's great, but try speeding things up and he will shut down. Perhaps Miles is similar in that regard.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Hesitant to say this without jinxing myself, but I think I have my running partner back. 2 days in row of 7 mile runs. I have been better about trying to be a leader because sometimes I baby him too much, and he is responding so well. We ran on the beach this morning and it felt so good to have my running buddy with me. I missed him!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you MM. You sound a bit happy.....


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Glad to hear your Miles is coming along!

So for the others- someone told me it is bad to run with your dog on a leash because it pulls on their neck too much. But it sounds like that's what a lot of people do. Is the bungee leash important?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats, Milesmom!!

I'm interested in some of the techniques your breeder recommended and am so glad you got their input/advice! 

My husband has a bit of trouble running with Oso when on lead and any advice can help. He is controlled while jogging with me and I have a feeling it is how we control the lead. I have a plan for transferring control, but as I said tips on how to hold the leash, help him focus, etc. would be good.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Refusing to Run on Leash*



Miles said:


> Glad to hear your Miles is coming along!
> 
> So for the others- someone told me it is bad to run with your dog on a leash because it pulls on their neck too much. But it sounds like that's what a lot of people do. Is the bungee leash important?


When running I use both a bungee leash and harness for the pup. I like having the leash attachment in the middle of his back. Every once and a while I have to rip Kauzy off his feet to avoid him getting hit by dumbass drivers not paying attention. I don't like using the neck collars when running


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

luv2laugh said:


> Congrats, Milesmom!!
> 
> I'm interested in some of the techniques your breeder recommended and am so glad you got their input/advice!
> 
> My husband has a bit of trouble running with Oso when on lead and any advice can help. He is controlled while jogging with me and I have a feeling it is how we control the lead. I have a plan for transferring control, but as I said tips on how to hold the leash, help him focus, etc. would be good.


When we went down to the breeder she determined Miles was fearful, so he was stopping running to look around, shy away from cars or other "scary" surroundings etc. We started him on a walking program with him at a strict heel on our left side. I was being too soft with him, comforting him when he was scared and stopping to pet him and reassure him. I guess this was making it worse and making him feel he had something to be afraid of. We now ignore all the surroundings that scare him and command "heel" when he starts looking around. Our breeder said he should be looking up at us for direction. We also don't let him stop to mark anymore, because on leash time is now business time. 

Overall becoming more of a leader figure has helped Miles gain confidence. We progressed from walking, to walk/ jog, and now jog. We walk him out of our neighborhood to establish our "heel" and then jog once he is focused and looking up at me. We have been using short, brisk leash corrections. Miles is responding really well and this morning the wind was blowing so hard it was difficult to run on the beach so I ran him up to the main road ( usually would be terrifying for him) and he ran right by my side  It's still a process and he still shies away at loud trucks or sounds, but he is really coming along well.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Great to hear, MilesMom. One of the many joys is seeing your V running with you (or even ahead of you, which is usually the case with us) ;D. Best of luck with marathon training. I'm only down to a half this year because it's Milo's first year with us. Next year might be a long distance year again -- either a full or ultra. Best regards!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, the running program takes a hit those first few months! I did ok in the beginning with my spring 2012 races (we got Miles last Feb) but my May marathon was disappointing. Transitioning to trail races has helped me keep my mileage up since Miles can come with me off leash and have fun while I run, and now that he is older I take him on some beach runs with me. My husband takes him 1-2 mornings a week so I can do my tempo/ interval runs. 

We still haven't been able to do our yoga program in our house very well! Miles thinks it's playtime so I have been trying to get into the studio for yoga instead because Miles jumps all over me and throws his toys the whole time


----------

